# What are the World's Most Famous MODERN Landmarks?



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Burj Al Arab must be one of the modern landmarks.











for some reason i would never consider taipei 101 a modern landmark..
rather petronas for example.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

^ That's a stunning photo. Btw, there were 2 famous tennis players who were recently filmed playing each other on that pad at the top... can't remember who they were though.


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Agassi and Federer


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's another modern landmark that is world famous though you might not know the name - Gateway Arch, St Louis


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> ^ That's a stunning photo. Btw, there were 2 famous tennis players who were recently filmed playing each other on that pad at the top... can't remember who they were though.






























and tiger woods:


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

better not playing baseball up there 

btw angelina jolie and brad pitt visited dubai recently , and they stayed in the BUrj Al arab, landing on top with their chopper


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Madman said:


> A blantant copy of wjfox2004's great thread...
> 
> What buildings/structures built since the close of WW2 in 1945 have defined a city or era and are worthy of being World Famous?
> 
> ...


Those are very weak candidates.

From London, the Swiss Re would be a much stronger Candidate.

Anyways. My candidates are:

Sydney's Opera House

Bank of China

Sears Tower

CN Tower


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> better not playing baseball up there
> 
> btw angelina jolie and brad pitt visited dubai recently , and they stayed in the BUrj Al arab, landing on top with their chopper


Cool, doesn't she live in the UK?


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Those Dubai pics...wow!


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

london-b said:


> Cool, doesn't she live in the UK?


Yes for the last three years but is dismantling camp to join pretty boy in LA.


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

mumbojumbo said:


> Those are very weak candidates.
> 
> From London, the Swiss Re would be a much stronger Candidate.


Regarding the Millenium Dome maybe yes but the London Eye i am not so sure. My penpals and Korean and Chinese friends at uni know of the London Eye but i doubt they know of the SwissRe Tower, in addition with newer taller skyscrapers in the vicinity of the tower it is likely to be overshadowed both physically and in the public's psyche esp if London Bridge Tower gets built (a Renzo Piano supertall is sure to get itself famous).


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

i actually think london's most favorite tower would be tower42 and lloyds would be london's most favorite building built after 1945. swiss re will gain notoriety as more people become familair with it. that is one building that certainly will not get lost in the skyline, even if london goes on a building frenzy

in the US, 

pentagon
sears tower
world trade center (1973-2001)
st. louis gateway arch

cn tower in canada


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

mumbojumbo said:


> Those are very weak candidates.
> 
> From London, the Swiss Re would be a much stronger Candidate.


I disagree.

The London Eye is certainly more famous and well-known than SwissRe.

As I said earlier, SwissRe needs another 5 years or so - it's still too new.

Think of all the millions of people who've been inside the London Eye over the last few years and have taken holiday photos, etc.

Also, it's located in a very prominent location, virtually opposite Big Ben - one of the most famous landmarks of all.


----------



## Whiked918 (Aug 13, 2005)

This looks scary are hell. :gaah:


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

Sydney Harbour bridge should be in the top ten.


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

Berlin Wall
Guggenheim in Bilbao
sagrada Familia in Barcelona (although not completed)
World trade center in NYC
Sydney Opera House
Bank of China Tower


Did I see Millenium Dome somewhere in the thread? Great joke


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

IFC
WFC
BOC
SWFC
sorry ,i only know skyscraper


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

bnmaddict said:


> For Paris, I would nominate:
> 
> 1. The "Grande Arche":
> 
> ...


When I read this I was thinking to myself. I swear when I was in Paris I saw a structure that could represent it better, then I'm like o yea. THE FREAKING EIFFEL TOWER


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

CN Tower
Petronas Tower
Sydney Opera House
Sears Tower
BOC
Kingdom Center
Space Needle


----------

